# How do I set Nikon D50 to long exposure?



## mhafweet (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm feeling majorly stupid right now because I bought a used D50 from Canada and the seller neglected to tell me that ALL the paperwork, including the manual... is all in French. So basically I have no idea how to do anything with my camera. 

I'm trying to take a long exposure but have no idea how to set the camera up to do such a trivial thing.  I've gotten to the point where I understand that I'm supposed to turn the dial to the M. What next?

And if you could tell me what the buttons I'm supposed to be pressing look like, that would be helpful too.


----------



## nikonguy (Mar 12, 2009)

long exposures have to do slow shutter speed...  however, even if your manual was in english, i dont think it would tell you how to do that...

http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/dslr/D50_en.pdf


----------



## mhafweet (Mar 12, 2009)

You're right. The manual is basically useless. 

So how do I do it?

Do you have to have a remote in order to take a long exposure?


----------



## nikonguy (Mar 12, 2009)

you need a tripod because you cant have the camera move.. a remote would be helpful, but the cameras built in timer is fine to... to take a photo with a long exposure, there are 2 ways you can do it.. 1 is put your shutter speed on "bulb" what this does is allows you to hold down on the shutter release to open it,  and then when you let it go, (5-10-30 seconds later.. whatever time frame you want) the shutter closes again... bulb mode really requires a remote... because if your in bulb and you use your hand, your pretty much going to get camera shake, whether your on a tripod or not.

the other way is to just dial your shutter speed down.. 10 seconds, 30 seconds, whatever you want.. press the shutter, it opens, wait for it to close...


----------



## hossmaster (Mar 12, 2009)

the D50 doesn't have bulb mode


----------



## Jeffrey Byrnes (Mar 12, 2009)

mhafweet said:


> You're right. The manual is basically useless.
> 
> So how do I do it?
> 
> Do you have to have a remote in order to take a long exposure?



The remote for the camera does not allow you to use Bulb mode, Your manual should tell you how to change your shutter speed. You need to change your shutter speed in order to make a long exposure. Anything under 1/30 th is a longer exposure. Shooting under 1/30 (unless you have a VR lens) is hard to do without a tripod. Unless you adjust the ISO which will change the amount of light entering the camera. 

It is important you purchase this book:
1579908047 Magic Lantern Guide Camera Manual for Nikon D50 by Simon Stafford, - Softcover

Its about $20.00 and will go into detail about your camera and how to use it. Check youtube for video tutorials.


----------



## KvnO (Mar 12, 2009)

Or, you can download the manual for free.  Someone's already linked to it.


----------



## boogschd (Mar 20, 2009)

oh you mean this? 

http://www.visibledust.com/manuals/Nikon_D50.pdf

google helps


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

hossmaster said:


> the D50 doesn't have bulb mode


 
is this true?

what a silly omission of a feature.


----------



## Arch (Mar 20, 2009)

hossmaster said:


> the D50 doesn't have bulb mode





SrBiscuit said:


> is this true?
> 
> what a silly omission of a feature.



um no... it isn't true, you certainly can set a D50 to bulb.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 20, 2009)

> um no... it isn't true, you certainly can set a D50 to bulb.


Absolutely.  See pages 45 & 46 of your *manual*.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

Arch said:


> um no... it isn't true, you certainly can set a D50 to bulb.


 

whew! i was gonna say.....


----------

